# tirare un buzzico in testa



## CAPITÁN CONTRERAS

Ciao a tutti:

Ecco le tre accezioni della parola "*buzzico*" che ho trovato nel Di Mauro:

*1 -buzzichio; tirare, sparare a buzzico, nella direzione da cui proviene il rumore della selvaggina*

*2 -spec. a Roma, gioco infantile simile al chiapparello; buzzico rampichino, b. in cui non si può essere presi se si sale su un rialzo*

*3 - s.m. RE centromerid.*
*recipiente per olio in latta stagnata*

non riesco a capire il senso della parola nel contesto di due bambine che litigano ed una di esse finisce la discussione proprio "tirandole un buzzico in testa" all´altra. Scartando il terzo punto, cioé, il recipiente per olio, il quale non c´entra niente nel contesto, non so che altro significato puo avere qui la parola "*buzzico*". Forse un colpo dato con la mano come quello che si da giocando al buzzico romano?
Grazie in anticipo per la vostra colaborazione.
Un saluto


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

CAPITÁN CONTRERAS said:


> Ciao a tutti:
> 
> Ecco le tre accezioni della parola "*buzzico*" che ho trovato nel Di Mauro:
> 
> *1 -buzzichio; tirare, sparare a buzzico, nella direzione da cui proviene il rumore della selvaggina*
> 
> *2 -spec. a Roma, gioco infantile simile al chiapparello; buzzico rampichino, b. in cui non si può essere presi se si sale su un rialzo*
> 
> *3 - s.m. RE centromerid.*
> *recipiente per olio in latta stagnata*
> 
> non riesco a capire il senso della paròla nel contesto di due bambini che litigano ed una di esse finisce la discussione proprio "tirandole un buzzico in testa" all´altra. Scartando il terzo punto, cioé, il recipiente per olio, il quale non c'entra niente nel contesto,  non so che altro significato può avere qui la parola "*buzzico*". Forse un colpo dato con la mano come quello che si dà giocando al buzzico romano?
> Grazie in anticipo per la vostra colaborazione.
> Un saluto


Ciao Capitán, mi sono permesso di correggerti qualcosina!

Sinceramente neanche io so cosa voglia dire in questo contesto "buzzico". Però qui ho trovato qualcosa, vedi se ti può aiutare.
Ma di preciso dov'è che l'hai trovata questa parola?


----------



## CAPITÁN CONTRERAS

Grazie Daniele 1090 per correggere i miei 1090 errori. 
Mi domandi dove ho trovato la parola "buzzico" (come puoi vedere il DI MAURO é molto piú completo che il HOEPLI), bene, lo usa proprio Lorenza Mazzetti nel suo romando IL CIELO CADE.


----------



## federicoft

Ciao CC, anche a me l'espressione è oscura. Se vuoi, potresti scrivere l'intera frase?


----------



## Hermocrates

Credo sia un regionalismo. Non so dove ho sentito questa parola, ma ne ho ricordo nel senso di "pugno" o "botta".


EDITATO PER AGGIUNGERE:

Ho fatto un po' di ricerca e ho scoperto che l'autrice Lorenza Mazzetti è fiorentina. Questo mi dà sostegno nella mia interpretazione di prima, visto che io sono mezzo toscano e ho ricordo di questa parola nell'accezione che ho scritto. 

I miei mezzi compatrioti toscani (più affidabili di me, che sono italiano solo a metà) che ne dicono? Vi torna?

Qualcuno ha sentito questa espressione in altre regioni?


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Qui a Firenze mai sentita  Però mi fa venire in mente un pizzicotto.


----------



## effeundici

Buzzico non mi sembra proprio una parola toscana


----------



## Hermocrates

Che mistero...

Ho provato a fare un po' di ricerca in rete, ma io non trovo nulla di utile. Qualche uso in rete della parola sembra associarla ai dialetti laziali. 

Ho trovato questa pagina, invece dove è considerato un termine dialettale abruzzese (comunque nella sua accezione già riportata dai dizionari di "secchio"). 

Magari sono io che mi sbaglio e comunque la trovo una parola strana e rara. 

Proviamo le piste attestate, allora. 

Capitán, sei sicuro dal contesto che non possa essere davvero un secchio piuttosto? La bambina prende un secchio e lo tira in testa all'altra al culmine del loro litigio. Un po' violento, ma magari perché no?


----------



## CAPITÁN CONTRERAS

Hermocrates, pare che la parola sia proprio laziale, cioé, romanesca: la bambina che narra il racconto é proprio romana, anche se il romanzo si sviluppa in un pasesino de la Toscana.
 Ecco un´altra definizione del giocco del buzzico che ho trovato nella rete:
Buzzico rampichino.
La «conta» designa il giocatore che «sta sotto», ossia deve rincorrere gli altri; i quali, al grido di «buzzico»! debbono fuggire per non farsi «dare il buzzico», cioè per non essere toccati e dover perciò prendere il posto del giocatore che «acchiappa». Per essere «intoccabile», basta ai giocatori il salire su un qualunque piano rialzato (marciapiede, sasso, albero, ecc.). Il giocatore toccato prende il posto di chi lo ha toccato, e il gioco prosegue cosi fino alla stanchezza.


ALL'ERTA o PORTA TOCCATA (BUZZICO)

E' uno dei giochi più conosciuti, anche se è conosciuto con nomi diversi. Chi vuol giocare deve avere molta agilità, riflessi, scatto e voglia di correre. 
Con una conta viene designato il ragazzo che ha la 'porta', e questo deve cercare di passarla ad un altro giocatore rincorrendolo e, se lo raggiunge, toccandolo. Nel toccarlo dovrà dire 'porta' o 'tieni' oppure 'ce l'hai tu'. A Roma siamo abituati a dire 'buzzico'. Tutti cercheranno di evitarlo correndo all'impazzata. Chi viene toccato dovrà fare altrettanto con un altro ragazzo e così via, ricordando però che non è possibile ritoccare chi ci ha appena toccato. 
Un gioco siffatto permette ai giovani di apportare numerose variazioni. Le più famose sono: 
TAGLIATA 
Chi ha la 'porta' è tenuto ad inseguire chi gli taglia la strada mentre sta inseguendo un altro giocatore. 
RIALZATA (BUZZICO RAMPICHINO) 
Questa variazione dà la possibilità di avere un'alternativa a chi è inseguito per non essere preso. infatti basta trovare un qualsiasi rialzo del terreno, un gradino, un marciapiede, una panchina, un muretto, ed altro. 
ABBASSATA 
Si capisce già dal nome che questa variante è il contrario della precedente. Per non incorrere ad una presa di 'porta' basta sedersi per terra. Quindi un ragazzo può essere toccato sono se in piedi o in corsa. E' necessario qui precisare la regola che chi è seduto non può muoversi. Per farlo dovrà alzarsi facendo attenzione al pericolo. 
TOCCO 
Altra variante permette di non prendere la 'porta' se viene toccato un materiale stabilito a inizio gioco. Questo materiale può essere ferro, legno, carta, o altro. 

In quanto al secchio, potrebbe essere, ma le bambine stanno all´aperto, e pare un po strano che possa avere roba di cucina intorno.


----------



## Necsus

CAPITÁN CONTRERAS said:


> *La «conta» designa il giocatore che «sta sotto», ossia deve rincorrere gli altri; i quali, al grido di «**buzzico**»! debbono fuggire per non farsi «dare il **buzzico**», cioè per non essere toccati e dover perciò prendere il posto del giocatore che «acchiappa». *


Be', visto il contesto, tra i vari significati del termine io direi _buzzico = toccata = bottarella = botta = colpo_, per estensione...


----------



## BB.happy

dall'alto delle mie origini viterbesi...secondo me buzzico vuol dire pugno - colpo....non so dirvi bene dove l'ho sentito....ma significa questo.....


----------



## Hermocrates

BB.happy said:


> dall'alto delle mie origini viterbesi...secondo me buzzico vuol dire pugno - colpo....non so dirvi bene dove l'ho sentito....ma significa questo.....



Ciò mi conforta. Allora non sono completamente folle! 




нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Credo sia un regionalismo. Non so dove ho sentito questa parola, ma ne ho ricordo nel senso di "pugno" o "botta".


----------



## BB.happy

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Ciò mi conforta. Allora non sono completamente folle!



No...non lo sei.... 
Sentito anche nell'accezione di "buzzicone", nel senso di "uno che mena le mani facilmente"....


----------



## Necsus

BB.happy said:


> Sentito anche nell'accezione di "buzzicone", nel senso di "uno che mena le mani facilmente"....


Be', almeno a Roma, soprattutto il femminile _buzzicona_ vuol dire tutt'altra cosa (Alberto Sordi docet), specificherei solo che non è necessariamente un termine offensivo.


----------



## BB.happy

Necsus said:


> Be', almeno a Roma, soprattutto il femminile _buzzicona_ vuol dire tutt'altra cosa (Alberto Sordi docet), specificherei solo che non è necessariamente un termine offensivo.



Necsus..può anche essere che non sia un termine offensivo...ma io gradirei non essere mai chiamata buzzicona.... 
E comunque buzzicone oggi si usa con l'accezione di "villano, grezzo, e appunto sboccato", ma deriva - come senso - da uomo che alza le mani (e traslato anche donna) - e che quindi è un villano....


----------



## Necsus

BB.happy said:


> E comunque buzzicone oggi si usa con l'accezione di "villano, grezzo, e appunto sboccato", ma deriva - come senso - da uomo che alza le mani (e traslato anche donna) - e che quindi è un villano....


Forse a Milano...  Non so se tu abbia qualche fonte certificata a motivazione di tanta sicurezza sulle origini e sull'uso del termine, ma per quanto ne so io è molto probabile che derivi da (Garzanti):

buzzo - _s. m_. (_pop_.) ventre, stomaco |

e il suo significato primario è appunto quello di _grasso, corpulento_, che poi può anche essere associato a quello accessorio di _volgare_, ma non necessariamente (spero che non derivi da un'associazione di idee con la romanità...). _Manesco_ decisamente non mi risulta fra le accezioni possibili, ma forse è una differenza d'uso regionale...


----------



## saltapicchio

Da bravo romano non posso che confermare quello che afferma Necsus, la "buzzicona" è una donna panciuta, molto in carne e col seno grosso (Anna Longhi, l'attrice che interpreta la moglie di Alberto Sordi in "Dove vai in vacanza" ne è certamente il prototipo). 
A buzzico rampichino ci ho giocato tante volte, penso sia giusto dare a "buzzico" il significato di "botta" o "colpo".


----------



## BB.happy

Necsus, nessuna fonte certificata, solo storie e tradizioni di paese....ma....
garzanti docet!
Ergo: mi arrendo..


----------



## Mike66;-)

Ciao ragazzi:  entro in questa discussione circa 13 anni dopo... da ridere.
Sono delle Marche e la parola buzzico era utilizzata fino agli anni 80 del secolo scorso poi si è persa col linguaggio televisivo. Ne ho per tutti comunque. Da noi quando si riferisce a pugno o cazzotto si dice buzzico o buzzicotto. Buzzicone/a dicesi di donna grassa e brutta ma anche dai modi sgarbti. Ugualmente al maschile. Inolte "lu buzzicu" dicesi del secchi o secchione oppure anche del tino per la raccolta e la fermentazione del mosto "il primo vino". Infatti nel buzzico veniva maturato "l'acquaticcio" ovvero il vino in forte fermentazione che in attesa che maturasse (le esalazioni sono molto pericolose) veniva bevuto in piccole quantità per il forte potere ubriacante. Qui invece il gioco romano in cui ci si rincorreva si chiamava "rialzo o zipporialzo". In rare eccezioni il buzzico era chiamato anche il ripostiglio o contenitore delle scope o materiale di pulizia o attrezzi da lavoro che poteva essere pure su ruote. Classico era il carretto del netturbino col secchio/buzzico  di latta, per la raccolta del fogliame cicche e spazzatura. Salute a tutti!


----------

